# NAS Point Mugu Airshow 2010



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2010)

I went out to the Point Mugu Airshow yesterday. The morning weather was real cruddy, but I am glad that I waited. While some of the early in the day shots were very reminiscent of my old shots in the UK, the afternoon cleared for some great light and some incredible vapor. Here are some of the shots.

First up, some cargo airplanes and crowd shots. The morning crowd was light, but by the time the warbirds came out, it was a sea of humanity.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2010)

Next, the aerobatics performers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 8, 2010)

Thats a ton of people! 

Nice pics!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2010)

Warbirds were plentiful. They had some pyro too, it set the infield on fire that took 45 minutes to put out.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2010)

Red bull was representing, with the amazing aerobatics of Chuck Aaron in a Bolkow helicopter and the Red Bull parachute team. Yes, that helicopter does rolls and loops!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2010)

The USAF Thunderbirds headlined the show, and the vapor was awesome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2010)

AWESOME SHOTS ERIC!!!!!! I want a ride in the helicopter Excellent work sir!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Because it was cloudy in the morning (1100 foot ceiling), I didn't put on sunscreen. By the time I realized I should put some on, it was too late. So my face real burned, blisters and all. My arms aren't as bad, but are pretty red too.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 8, 2010)

Those thunderbird shots are amazing Eric!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2010)

Is that Sean Tucker in the orange bipe??? Looks like his plane...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2010)

No, Sean Tucker's is the Oracle Challenger and is red. The orange Lucas Oil sponsored Pitts is flown by Michael Wiskus. It's the first time I have seen him perform, although he has been at it for quite a while.

Thanks for the props guys. It was good to get back into the mode again. Next week is Santa Paula and Camarillo the week after that. It's going to be a busy month!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice! Did you see Stambo?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2010)

Stunning pics Eric!

Can you share type of camera, lens, settings?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 9, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Thanks guys. Because it was cloudy in the morning (1100 foot ceiling), I didn't put on sunscreen. By the time I realized I should put some on, it was too late. So my face real burned, blisters and all. My arms aren't as bad, but are pretty red too.



My dad always told me thats when the sun gets you. I didn't believe him


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 9, 2010)

Great shots Eric. 


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Nice! Did you see Stambo?



I didn't see him there. I wandered a little through the statics, but must have missed him at the Provost.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, guys. 



> Can you share type of camera, lens, settings?



I use both the Nikon D80 and the Nikon D50 camera bodies. On the D80, I use the Sigma 50-500mm lens. On the D50, I use the 18-200mm VR lens. Setting vary on shots, and with the lighting being real uneven this year at Mugu, I was using shutter priority at 1/400 for props and 1/640 for jets for most photos with variations depending on shots and conditions. I usually go to about 1/1000 for jets, but the light just wasn't bright enough for it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2010)

Great! Thanks Eric.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you. Almost feel like I was there. Well, almost. Don't need ear plugs here.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2010)

Great shots as ever. 

Heck if you where using a Bigma from the front of that crowd....what the 'ell were they using at the back...Jodrell Bank ??!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I have them posted to the website now. Click the banner below to check the section out. 18 galleries in all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2010)

friggin' excellent Eric!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers, Wayne. I always love this show and was sad that it took three years to come back.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------

